# [WRC Announcement] Skewb will be an official WCA Event as of January 1, 2014



## Sa967St (Dec 6, 2013)

The WCA Board has approved the addition of Skewb as a WCA event in the 2014 Regulations. You can view the changes from the current Regulations to account for Skewb here.

The main supporting reasons from the WRC for the addition of Skewb are:


There has been a high demand as well as strong support from the cubing community for the addition of Skewb over the past few years.
The overall popularity of Skewb is continuing to grow.
As a deep-cut puzzle, Skewb would add something new to the Events.
Skewb is an easy event to hold at competitions, since scrambling is easy, misalignments penalties are easy to determine, and it's relatively fast compared to other events.
An official announcement on the WCA site will be made soon.

Edit: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/skewb-2014


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 6, 2013)

HOLY CRAPPP! Seriously?!

EDIT: Rhetorical question, though. 

Wait, so blizzard town is first comp with skewb? Although it is still possible for it to be added to other earlier comps, or more comps...


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 6, 2013)

waaaaaaaat


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 6, 2013)

YES YES YES YES YES Looks like I will be needing to get new stickers for mine.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 6, 2013)

Spoiler



Best prank ever.


----------



## angham (Dec 6, 2013)

Finally!


----------



## Dene (Dec 6, 2013)

Whar surprise challenge?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 6, 2013)

Good thing I own 15 Skewbs. Now, to sell or not to sell...


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 6, 2013)

YAY  thing is I just sold my skewb and ordered a new one that's currently somewhere in china.... I can't practice :'(



Coolster01 said:


> Wait, so blizzard town is first comp with skewb? Although it is still possible for it to be added to other earlier comps, or more comps...



so are you going?


----------



## blade740 (Dec 6, 2013)

Woooohooooo. It's about time!


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> so are you going?



Unfortunately, no


----------



## cubizh (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice work, Sarah (and all that contributed to the proposal).


----------



## rj (Dec 6, 2013)

Yay? (I don't do skewb)


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 7, 2013)

rj said:


> Yay? (I don't do skewb)



You should start now. and it's a very fun puzzle to solve.


----------



## rj (Dec 7, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> You should start now. and it's a very fun puzzle to solve.



I will, thanks.


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 7, 2013)

WRC Announcement?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 7, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Nice work, Sarah (and all that contributed to the proposal).


Indeed, Sarah was the main person to make this happen.

It's been coming for a while, though, with the buildup of community support/interest. I hope it makes those people happy. 



Michael Womack said:


> You should start now. and it's a very fun puzzle to solve.


I ordered mine! (I'm a little surprised I've never owned one myself, though?)



brian724080 said:


> WRC Announcement?



Sarah *is* on the WRC. ;-)
Also see the link in the first post.


----------



## blokpoi (Dec 7, 2013)

no


----------



## Dene (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok so regulations? Notation? I guess I have to learn this stuff now. So pleased with the open and involved process this has gone through >_>


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 7, 2013)

I will be assuming that these Skewbs will not be allowed http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=393 http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=373


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 7, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I will be assuming that these Skewbs will not be allowed http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=393 http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=373



Are void cubes/holy megaminxs even allowed?


----------



## maps600 (Dec 7, 2013)

Omg that's awesome. I guess I have a reason to get a Skewb now


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 7, 2013)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Are void cubes/holy megaminxs even allowed?



I would say that there in there own type of event category.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 7, 2013)

Dene said:


> Ok so regulations? Notation? I guess I have to learn this stuff now. So pleased with the open and involved process this has gone through >_>



from first post: https://github.com/cubing/wca-documents/compare/skewb

notation: 


Spoiler



12h) Notation for Skewb:
+ - 12h1) The puzzle is oriented with three faces fully visible, where the upper face is on top.
+ - 12h2) Clockwise, 120 degrees: R (the layer around the farthest visible bottom-right vertex), U (the layer around the farthest visible upper vertex), L (the layer around the farthest visible bottom-left vertex), B (the layer around the farthest non-visible back vertex).
+ - 12h3) Anti-clockwise, 120 degrees: R' (the layer around the farthest visible bottom-right vertex), U' (the layer around the farthest visible upper vertex), L' (the layer around the farthest visible bottom-left vertex), B' (the layer around the farthest non-visible back vertex).


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 7, 2013)

Idk why but skewb reminds me of square 1


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks like another event I will actually decide to care about besides Pyraminx. I will name all my Skewbs Scooby.



Michael Womack said:


> I will be assuming that these Skewbs will not be allowed http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=393 http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=373



I don't see any advantage of this over a regular Skewb, the center pieces are just like the ones of a regular Skewb, they just have holes in them and they are stickered btw.

Edit: Didn't realize that that Skewb was pillowed I guess it would be if it wasn't pillowed


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 7, 2013)

Yes! This finally gives me a reason to practice Skewb


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm retiring.


----------



## nibble4bits (Dec 7, 2013)

Time to order a Skewb and practice like crazy


----------



## Czery (Dec 7, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing skewb WR contenders.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 7, 2013)

Will there be some mechanism to prevent stupid WRs by people who get to compete first? Like a 2-3 month period before the first WR-holders are named?


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 7, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Will there be some mechanism to prevent stupid WRs by people who get to compete first? Like a 2-3 month period before the first WR-holders are named?



Maybe I'm biased because I'm not going to Blizzard Town anymore, but I think this should be made! But then again, Sarah is not gonna be a stupid WR, so idk. Maybe not. Maybe have a sub-xx barrier or something?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 7, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Will there be some mechanism to prevent stupid WRs by people who get to compete first? Like a 2-3 month period before the first WR-holders are named?



There is currently no plan to do this. 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 were added without this, and despite some concerns, no one really got upset.

Maybe 1-2 people who "don't deserve it" will get a chance to snag the WR for a week. So what?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 7, 2013)

Lucas Garron said:


> There is currently no plan to do this. 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 were added without this, and despite some concerns, no one really got upset.
> 
> Maybe 1-2 people who "don't deserve it" will get a chance to snag the WR for a week. So what?



It's definitely not a big deal. Just a question/suggestion. (Queggestion?)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 7, 2013)

inb4 ranzha wr


----------



## Yoheicube (Dec 7, 2013)

I think official should starts from big competition, example WC,Euro, USnational, Asia..


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 7, 2013)

Today is a momentous day.

Major props to Sarah for all her efforts not only to propose skewb and draft regulations, but in all her efforts in the community and for the advancement of skewb.

I should practice. I'll start up the Skewb Race thread (again (again (again))) on Sunday. Please be sure to check out the Skewb Discussion thread, and ask skewb questions there.

World records will sort themselves out quickly, at least by the 9th of February 

Happy skewbing, everybody.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 7, 2013)

About time :tu


----------



## Skullush (Dec 7, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Will there be some mechanism to prevent stupid WRs by people who get to compete first? Like a 2-3 month period before the first WR-holders are named?



Ehh I don't know about that idea. Someone could get a seriously WR-worthy time after a month or so just to have it beaten before the time period is over, and then it wouldn't count.


----------



## Vincents (Dec 7, 2013)

Definitely props to Sarah. I don't think this would have gotten done if she hadn't joined - I, for one, am no expert on Skewb. We also timed the announcement of US Nationals WITH Skewb.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 7, 2013)

Vincents said:


> We also timed the announcement of US Nationals WITH Skewb.



I suspected as much!


----------



## tx789 (Dec 7, 2013)

Yay but I won't get to complete in it for like a year unless I organise a comp.


----------



## NZCuber (Dec 7, 2013)

It is about time. Now I better start learning.


----------



## Username (Dec 7, 2013)

I might practice a bit more now! Anyone know any fast skewbers from Europe?


----------



## SZL (Dec 7, 2013)

haha，who will get the first WR result？


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 7, 2013)

SZL said:


> haha，who will get the first WR result？



Shon Collins is thinking of holding skewb at Houston Winter Open 2014 and is going to learn to solve from me. With hope, he'll have the first skewb WR!


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 7, 2013)

Dene said:


> So pleased with the open and involved process this has gone through >_>



aw guys, dene is upset that you didn't check with him first that it was ok


----------



## stoic (Dec 7, 2013)

Cool. There's going to be a run on Skewbs now lol


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2013)

Username said:


> I might practice a bit more now! Anyone know any fast skewbers from Europe?



Odder is stupidly fast with 1 alg.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Time for Dayan or whoever to make speedskewbs!


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 7, 2013)

yay, i dont have a skewb


----------



## Iggy (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow a new event! I need to start practicing seriously. Can't wait to see who will be the first WR holder!


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 7, 2013)

MoYu skewb, anybody?


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 7, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> MoYu skewb, anybody?



First has got to be shengshou  They have all except sq-1 and clock so I assume this would be first...


----------



## Yoheicube (Dec 7, 2013)

I challenged Skewb with feet 5 years ago! i don't understand what I thought at that time. :confused:


----------



## TimMc (Dec 7, 2013)

tx789 said:


> Yay but I won't get to complete in it for like a year unless I organise a comp.



You could visit Australia 

--> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=LifestyleSeasonsSummer2014

Tim.


----------



## Raviorez (Dec 7, 2013)

hello everyone,
What do you think is the best speedsolving method fo skewb?


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 7, 2013)

The best method is whichever method you like the most.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 7, 2013)

There goes my sum of ranks


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 7, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> There goes my sum of ranks



Practice skewb?


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 7, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Practice skewb?



Good idea!

@Sarah: I asume that means that the next Toronto comp will have skewb?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 7, 2013)

Raviorez said:


> hello everyone,
> What do you think is the best speedsolving method fo skewb?



Taken from the Skewb Discussion thread:



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> The four most common skewb methods:
> 
> *The Kirjava-Meep method* (aka "Kirmeep")
> Pros: Fully developed; algs are useful for other methods as well. Notation is consistent with WCA notation, except "D" is used in place of "B".
> ...


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 7, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Nice work, Sarah (and all that contributed to the proposal).





Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Today is a momentous day.
> 
> Major props to Sarah for all her efforts not only to propose skewb and draft regulations, but in all her efforts in the community and for the advancement of skewb.





Vincents said:


> Definitely props to Sarah. I don't think this would have gotten done if she hadn't joined - I, for one, am no expert on Skewb. We also timed the announcement of US Nationals WITH Skewb.



Thanks everyone.  I'm glad we finally made this happen.

More people need to acknowledge Chen Shuang's efforts on his skewb scrambler, which is now integrated with TNoodle. This definitely would have not been possible without him.


----------



## KongShou (Dec 7, 2013)

the awkward moment when i realise i dont own a skewb


----------

